# Bubble counter solution



## Vanish (9 May 2013)

Does anyone know what bubbble counter solution is made from. Reading from one site it says that it is more viscous than water to enable easier reading. I was considering that it may be a mixture of water and glycerin?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 May 2013)

Glycerine is often used as a bubble counter solution.

Cheers,


----------



## Vanish (9 May 2013)

Great stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## ian_m (9 May 2013)

Ready made here.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-bubble-counter-fluid-100ml-p-6203.html

Was thinking of getting this solution so didn't need to fill bubble counter so often.

However for me wasn't necessary as since moving to a JBL bubble counter, it has a large volume of water and is very easy to get open for topping up with water, when I need to. So far had it 3 months and water level only shifted slightly.


----------



## Vanish (9 May 2013)

I've just ordered a Fluval BC, don't know what they're like. I've never needed a Bc before now, but since I've upgraded the pump to my reactor it's tricky guessing what rate I'm injecting at. Hopefully it will make things a little easier.


----------



## DTL (10 May 2013)

This is what I use:

White Mineral Oil 100ml: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


----------



## Vanish (10 May 2013)

Cheers. Does it make it easier to read the bubble count, or is it the evaporation issue that it solves?


----------



## DTL (10 May 2013)

Vanish said:


> Cheers. Does it make it easier to read the bubble count, or is it the evaporation issue that it solves?


I use it more to avoid evaporation issues.


----------

